# Giving Chemone Research a shot



## acemon (May 18, 2012)

I have only read good things about them. I figure why not give them a shot. I picked up their Letro.

Any feedback on thier products especially their Letro would be great.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 19, 2012)

Ive used their letro, adex, exe, nolva and clen. the letro is very strong and by that I mean just properly dosed. It will dry you out very quickly and make your joints hurt. Doesn't taste to bad either, I cant remember what was what but most of them tasted like bubble gum if I'm remembering right.   

 There for sure solid, and I will use them again.


----------



## acemon (May 21, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> Ive used their letro, adex, exe, nolva and clen. the letro is very strong and by that I mean just properly dosed. It will dry you out very quickly and make your joints hurt. Doesn't taste to bad either, I cant remember what was what but most of them tasted like bubble gum if I'm remembering right.
> 
> There for sure solid, and I will use them again.



Nice to hear. Keep it coming. I know Heavy likes them as well. Anyone else?


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2012)

Their products are potent. Been using them on and off since 09 with good results. one CC issue, billed but never shipped. called CS and they fixed the prob. They are pricier but you get what you pay for. They use to come with dropper pipettes but they stopped.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 22, 2012)

They have a long-standing, good reputation for a reason....


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2012)

plus they flavor the stuff nicely. grape sildenafil last time i ordered


----------



## acemon (May 22, 2012)

They flavor the liquids nicely. I got to say researchstop doesn't flavor their stuff at all. The Aromasin liquid is so horrible I have to cap it. The liquid arimidex tasted like everclear.


----------



## heavyiron (May 22, 2012)

C1 is the best most consistent RC shop I have ever used period.


----------



## exphys88 (May 22, 2012)

I've used their aromasin with bloodwork, its g2g.  tastes well too.  I have a nice stash of their aromasin and clomid for emergencies.


----------



## acemon (May 22, 2012)

That makes me feel good about the whole transaction. Although their prices are a little higher I would rather have quality.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 22, 2012)

acemon said:


> That makes me feel good about the whole transaction. Although their prices are a little higher I would rather have quality.



You have your answer.


----------



## hongthaomurphy (May 22, 2012)

have had good luck with their aromasin as well


----------



## acemon (May 24, 2012)

I just got the letro in the mail. To start it tastes really good, cherry flavored. I started using it this morning. Since the letro I have been using in the past might have been severly under dosed, I will run this letro from C1 at .25mg every day. I will also reduce the amount of formeron I am taking to a standard dosage starting tomorrow. I will get blood work next month.


----------

